# Your Favorite Fly.



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

What's everyones favorite flies.
Mine are 
Dries= Olive mule deer caddis
Terestrial= Cody Boy Hopper
Nymph= Pheasant tail and hairs ear.
streamer/Bugger= Brown wooly bugger.
I bet there has been a post similar to this.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Royal Wulff, Pheasant Tail and Woolly Bugger.
If I could only have 3 flies in my box, these would do just fine.


----------



## scientificangler (Aug 13, 2008)

I would go with the tan stimulator, blue dun and pheasant tail.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Renegade, Pheasant Tail, and Woolly Bugger


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

For fishing AND tying:

Olive Zonker, size 2.
Para/thorax biot BWO
Any variation of a lightning bug/pheasant tail, they just look so mayflynymphish.

My favorite streamer/nymph/dry combo would be a massive salmon fly, tied with Rainy's fly foam, elk rump and mane with a bullet head and rubber legs, Although it gets dressed up differently from time to time. I've caught fish every which way you can on this bugger.


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

On the small streams I love to fish:

Dry: Adams
Nymph: Hare's Ear/Pheasant Tail
Streamer: Olive woolybugger with a flash maribou tail.


----------



## campfire (Sep 9, 2007)

This is a herd question with no easy answers. My favorite flies even in the mentioned categories change with place, time of year and new experience. Years ago when I fished Uinta lakes almost exclusively I would have answered renegade for drys but recently I fish streams l little more than lakes and recent experience leads me in another direction. Years ago I would have to answer "red side shiner" for streamer but recently I have been fishing areas where woolly buggers work better. In the summer and fall on many waters a pheasant tail is my go to nymph but it doesn't out perform a sow bug in winter and spring. If I have to choose only one per category, right now I would have to answer:
dry- royal stimulator
nymph- pheasant tail
streamer- black woolly bugger 


But as hard a question as it is, I have to admit it is fun just to think about it. Mmmmmmmm.....what does that say about me? :wink:


----------



## gunplay (Apr 28, 2008)

Z Bra
Its the biggest size!


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

renegade, Royal Wulff, hares ear, wooly buggers, and a variety of terrestrials.
but I can't leave out the prince nymph, pheasant tail, and elk hair caddis... sooo many favorites


----------



## AF CYN (Mar 19, 2009)

My favorite is the one they are biting on.  

For me, the ones they most consistently bite on are:

Dry--Elk Hair Caddis
Terrestrial--Black Ant
Nymph--Hare's Ear or a Scud
Streamer--Black Woolly Bugger or a Sculpin pattern I can't remember the name of.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Elk hair caddis.
Pheasant tail.
Royal Wulff.
Madam X bullet head hopper.

These account for about 98% of the fish I catch.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I totally agree with NHS, I guess great minds & flyfishermen think alike. :mrgreen: 
Dry - Adams 
Nymph- B,H Haresear 
Streamer - Olive wooleybugger with some flashmaribou tail


----------



## muysauve (Jan 7, 2008)

My favorite would be the Horse, Dragon, and Fruit. Lord of the Flies was also pretty good. 

ha ha ha.

I really only have tired one fly Olive wooleybugger that Trout Whisper made me..


thanks buddy.


----------



## cosmo71 (Aug 12, 2009)

I agree with AF CYN. We have had great success with those flies…especially with the Caddis/Ant combo. I can also testify to AF CYN’s success with woolly buggers. That guy can strip a streamer.

I would like to add the March Brown and rainbow warrior to the mix.


----------



## cheech (Sep 25, 2007)

Grumpy Frumpy #14 yellow/red.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

cheech said:


> Grumpy Frumpy #14 yellow/red.


I have one of those


----------



## JERRY (Sep 30, 2007)

I would say a foam body salmon fly for a dry just for the fishing that is associated with this fly. For nymph, Prince with a san juan worm dropper. Deadly just about anywhere. Flash back pheasant tail excellent too. Black wooly bugger good also as an all around. 8)


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Renegade - double on certain stillwaters
Hare's Ear Nymph
Dubois Special Woolly Worm


----------



## NHS (Sep 7, 2007)

I'm surprised no one mentioned the Spanish Fly.


----------



## flyguy7 (Sep 16, 2007)

its tough to chose but during the summer months I would pick a #14 or #16 Royal Stimulator


----------



## utahtu (Apr 2, 2008)

Elk-hair caddis, tied with yellow elk-hair
AP Nymph (Denny Rickards pattern)
Claret & Pea**** streamer tied with FishFur


----------



## Troll (Oct 21, 2008)

Elk hair caddis, Royal wulff, Parachute Adams. renegade

Caddis emerger, Chamios caddis, Pheasant ear, bead head pheasant ear

Hoppers, ants, dragon fly, stimulator


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

utahtu said:


> .....................................
> Claret & Pea**** streamer tied with FishFur


I'm not familiar with that one. Tell me more.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Spring and Fall mayfly: Olive Chain-stitched (extended body) Comparadun
Summer: Looped Foam Cicada (black body with orange or red head)
Late Summer/Fall twisted Foam Hopper


----------



## springerhunter (Apr 17, 2008)

I'm not gonna pick I'll fish with 'em all!!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

ummm 
dry= royal wulff
terrestrial= para hopper
wet/nymph= phesant tail
streamer=buggers all the way


----------

